# Hills for miniatures



## Tombo8 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, someone suggested putting this here instead.
I am looking further into whether or not I would be interested in carriage driving a minature horse. 
Just wondering how they do on hills. My land where I live is slightly hilly.
It will be flat, then up slight rise then down again and then flat repeat.
How heavy can they pull up slight hill, not steep or anything, and also worried about the down hill? Need some advise on weight etc for this.
Also I presume 2 minis can drive more weight, so could they take 3 adults for example?
I myself weigh 63 kg which I think is about 138 lbs and how much would a general cart weigh approx?
Thank you for help


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tombo8 said:


> Hi, someone suggested putting this here instead.
> I am looking further into whether or not I would be interested in carriage driving a minature horse.
> Just wondering how they do on hills. My land where I live is slightly hilly.
> It will be flat, then up slight rise then down again and then flat repeat.
> ...


 No I would not make a pair of minis pull 3 adults unless it was flat. If you are new to driving I suggest you stay with a stout pony and learn how to drive. Something solid like a haflinger .
You would need a good size wagon for 3 people and that weighs a lot.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. Two larger shetlands (42 inches or so, maybe bigger?) who were in good shape with a fairly light buggy would probably be fine on hilly terrain. Two minis (usually 250 lbs or so and under 36" tall) probably couldn't do it except for on flat for a short time. 

My single mini was able to easily pull me on roughish terrain (not hilly, just had ruts and wasn't smooth) in an aluminum easy entry cart for hours without tiring, and she could also pull both me and my trainer (total weight of abour 250 lbs plus the cart which was 90 lbs) for a decent amount of time. She was 225lbs and in very good shape with a customized harness to ensure that the weight was balanced.

The big problem is with the cart. Easy entries as small and light. Anything for more than one or two adults though get pricy and quite heavy.

Driving is a ton of fun though!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You going have to make a judgement call based on the size of mini, how in shape he is, the weight and the incline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Also remember that when figuring the amount of weight your mini can carry, you need to use its IDEAL weight, not the weight that it actually is if it is overweight (as most ponies/minis usually are)


----------



## Tombo8 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's okay just finding out things, so I know. I think I'll stick to just me with no passengers.
I'm more interested about the hills? Do you need a break of some sort? They aren't steep. Just dont want to run my mini over.


----------

